# Pflanzen sterben ab



## Nohrio (18. Sep. 2012)

Hallo 

wir haben im April 2012 einen neuen Teich angelegt. Maße des Teiches 6,70x5x2m mit ca. 17m³. Gefüllt haben wir unseren Teich mit Quellwasser das in unserer Gegend sehr kalkhaltig ist. Die Teichbepflanzung haben wir aus unserem alten Teich entnommen (3 Seerosen alter ca. 10 Jahre) um den Teich haben wir eine Sumpfzone angelegt durch die das Gefilterte Wasser hindurchfließt und danach wieder in den Teich gelangt. Als Filter haben wir einen 3 Kammerfilter (Bürsten, Schwamm und Granulat) für 24 000 Liter mit UV-C. Da wir kurzfristig den alten Teich aufgeben mussten haben wir alle Fische ca. 40 Goldfische, __ Moderlieschen, __ Shubunkin sowie 2 Kois umgesiedelt. 

Kurz nach Befüllen des Teiches hat sich das Wasser gelb gefärbt nach einigen Tagen hat dieses Problem nachgelassen und es hat sich ein gelber Niederschlag auf der Folie abgesetzt. Die Frisch gekauften Pflanzen für die Sumpfzone sind regelrecht verfault bzw. neue Triebe werden sofort wieder braun. Außer die Seerosen, diese haben den ganzen Sommer herrlich geblüht. Ab August ca. sind diese allerdings verkümmert, Blätter sind sehr klein bzw. so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden. __ Lilien, __ Rohrkolben usw. haben alle gelbe spitzen bzw. wurzeln nicht an. Für die Pflanzen haben wir handelsübliche Teicherde verwendet.

Unsere Wasserwerte im Juli:
NO3   10
NO2   0
GH     >21°dH
KH     <3°dh
pH      7,2

Nach diesen Werten haben wir uns im Internet Informiert und sind laut der geringen KH Werte auf die Lösung Muschelkalk gestoßen. Wir haben daraufhin einen Sack mit Muschelkalk vor die Filteranlage gelegt das der Muschelkalk durch die Sumpfzone in den Teich transportiert wird. 

Aktuell haben wir folgende Wasserwerte:
NO3   10
NO2   0
GH     >14°dH
KH     3-6°dh
pH      7,2

Vor ca. 2 Wochen haben wir bemerkt dass aus der Tiefenzone Blasen aufsteigen. Durch stochern in diese Zone sind erheblich viele Blasen aufgestiegen und am Stab war stinkender Schlamm. Seit ca. 1 Woche verfärbt sich das Wasser braun und wird immer trüber. 

Ist es normal das unsere Seerosen jetzt schon so verkümmern uns sämtliche Pflanzen überhaupt nicht mehr wachsen wollen? Bzw. das nach so wenigen Monaten schon soviel stinkender Schlamm am Grund ist? Es wäre schön wenn uns jemand weiterhelfen könnte, wir sind mit unserem Latein am Ende, leider 

Viele Grüße und Danke für eure Hilfe
Nohrio )


----------



## Kuni99 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen sterben ab*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen!

Tja, die "handelsübliche Teicherde" ist leider für Teiche überhaupt nicht geeignet. Es sind zuviele Nährstoffe drin und Torf, der unter Wasser fault. Durch den Torf war auch anfangs die Karbonathärte so niedrig, obwohl das Quellwasser sehr kalkhaltig war. Inzwischen beginnt die "Teicherde" richtig zu faulen, was das Wasser trüb werden lässt. Die Seerosen haben das am längsten verkraftet, weil die ein sehr effektives Belüftungssystem für ihre Wurzeln haben, das aber nur im Sommer gut funktioniert. 

Abwarten hilft meiner Meinung nach nicht, dann sind im Frühjahr alle Pflanzen verfault. Ich würde den Teich ablassen, die "Teicherde" rausholen und durch ein Sand-Lehmgemisch (3:1 oder 4:1) ersetzen. Es ist jetzt leider schon spät im Jahr, weshalb die Pflanzen nicht ausreichend Zeit haben, wieder anzuwachsen. Den Fischbesatz würde ich reduzieren.

Bitte abwarten, was die anderen Teicher dazu meinen!

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Moonlight (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen sterben ab*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen 

Im Prinzip hat es Kai auf den Punkt gebracht. Teicherde, auch wenn sie noch so angepriesen wird, ist nichts für den Teich. 
Nimm Spielsand, da ist Lehm drin, oder mische Sand und Lehm selbst zusammen. Auf jeden Fall brauchst Du ein Sand-/Lehmgemisch für alle Pflanzen.

Also schnell Schlamm und Erde raus ... neues Gemisch rein und dann die Pflanzen abspülen und in das Gemisch setzen.
Und dann .... abwarten und Tee trinken 

Ach ja, schon alleine wegen der Fische solltest Du jetzt schnell handeln. Wenn bereits Faulgase aufsteigen, wie soll das im Winter werden? Der Teich friert zu, die Faulgase bleiben unter dem Eis und die Fische sterben.

Also bitte jetzt noch ran ...

Mandy


----------

